# Best wheel cleaner



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi use my car daily so at mo very filthy want a wheel cleaner that I can spray on scrub inbetween with wheel tool then pressure washer off

cheers:thumb:


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Autosmart smart wheels


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

The key perhaps is getting the wheels off in the first place that may help with the winter process, for me at this time of year I try to keep the face clean where possible. That is more to do with regularity and precision rather than any specific product AS is a fantastic product even diluted I do not use this every time.

RDS is one option another is apc cheap effective, also been evaluating shampoo itself at varying ratios, sprayed directly on the wheel, mine have FK1000p on them.

Have you tried any AF products that CP is an effective product, dependant on your overall budget or time available.

Good luck have fun trying. John Tht.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Coat your wheels and you just need shampoo and a blast on the pw rather than harsh cleaner 

Wouldn't be using smart wheels as a regular cleaner either, if anything then car chem ph neutral


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

There is no 'best'. Anyone telling you otherwise is not wise. At the very least, we need to know what sort of finish is on your wheels? Smart wheels, for instance, would be absolutely unsuitable for anything unusual. If it is just powder coat, then yes, smart wheels is a good bet (but there are others which are similar).


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Smartwheels for me too:thumb:


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

realist said:


> Smartwheels for me too:thumb:


How much do you pay for that mate, seems the price of it has risen quite steeply over the past few months?


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I was £14 for 5 litres


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Again as mentioned, there are many threads on "best" product.

There are many out there but only a few I would rate! 

AS SmartWheels would be first - this is many due to cleaning power cost per ml

I've tried many but AS is my go to product


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

dstill said:


> How much do you pay for that mate, seems the price of it has risen quite steeply over the past few months?


It was over a year ago but I think it was £15/5 litres, it's dilutable making it even better vfm. Not often I have to use it neat:thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

As touched on earlier, prevention is better than cure.

A good sealant or coating on the wheels will reduce how harsh a cleaner you need to get the weekly grime off.

I put Gtechniq C5 wheel armour on mine start of October
I've done nearly 4k miles in the car since, and the pics below are after a simple shampoo/washmitt to the faces and a quick poke thro the spokes with a Vikan long spoke wheel brush.
No more than 10 mins to do all four wheels.





Inside faces and barrels don't pick up ANY brake dust
Still like new


For cleaning, on the old wheels I used 
Valetpro Bilberry
Carpro Iron X
Autosmart Tardis
Gyeon Wetcoat to protect
They were pretty poor to start with but ended up like this




Get them clean
Then protect them

Im hoping for a good 12 months without having to coat mine again


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

ColinEhm1 said:


> Autosmart smart wheels


This :thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

ColinEhm1 said:


> Autosmart smart wheels


Also gets my vote :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Autosmart wheels or revolution are the ones to go for, use smart wheels with a foaming trigger for extra suds and extra bite on agitation when brushing it's faster reacting by clinges on too the wheel surface and you get better results.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

I've tried a few wheel cleaners though always come back to Bilthamber auto-wheel. Very effective and the only one that gets my wheels clean after they have been neglected. Not the cheapest as can't dilute it, but still worth considering.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

AS smartwheels takes some beating


----------

